# DCC complete beginner



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally broke down and I'm having Axel rework my old 2080S with Zimo-DCC, pulse smoke and digital sound. I have no experience with DCC at all. How does this work? I still have several locos that are analog. I was thinking I could just use the old analog controller, turn it to maximum, and buy a DCC remote?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You will need to buy you a system designed for DCC. Two different animals DC/DCC. Now you need to do your home work and find the system you would like to use. Prices range from $600 to very expensive. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of the information is a bit dated, but read this link 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/dcc_tips.html


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC requires getting a command station and/or booster, and a throttle. You could probably get away with a five amp system and upgrade later if need be. NCE has been very good for me--the 5 amp "PowerPro" might be a good choice.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, GIRR.ORG, too much engineering talk there. I get enough of that at work.  Anyone got a link to their recommendation so I can just purchase it? Some kind of Zimo starter kit?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, buy an NCE 10 amp radio radio system, $650, then power with a 24v DC supply, $80. 

There's the short recommendation... You cannot run analog DC and DCC on the rails at the same time. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 12 Feb 2011 04:46 PM 
Wow, GIRR.ORG, too much engineering talk there. I get enough of that at work.  Anyone got a link to their recommendation so I can just purchase it? Some kind of Zimo starter kit? You might find the following of interest, some of the information may be dated to an extent, but then just what in the world of electronics isn't these days.







As you've likely noted in Greg's above reply he didn't mention a Zimo system, the reality in DCC is just because you've got a Zimo decoder doesn't mean you have to use their DCC system, there are a few basics you should take the time to learn before making the decision as to what best meets your needs and desires in DCC.

Tony's Train Exchange - DCC (Digital Command Control) Primer[/b]

Greg Elmassian's - DCC Main Page[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was being a bit of a smart a**.... my normal reply is that you can use any good quality DCC system, most people will never use all the bells and whistles, so it's often the user interface and the "feel" of the controller... 

I like watching the train, so more dedicated, easy to see buttons is better for me, than layers of menus. 

See if you can run on someone's layout. I believe Axel will let you try a Zimo system for free for a while. 

I recommend Digitrax, NCE, Zimo, Massoth, not necessarily in that order. There's some differences in prices. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Cost???? 

I got a MTS system for about $160 total just 3 months ago. 

Command station was $106, Train mouse was $26, and the 24 volt power supply was $18. 

Of course this is the serial only version, but it works!!! Version II 

I do have a zimo system and it is extremely flexible and can do anything, so a parallel MTS system was not needed, I just needed to verify MTS serial compatibility on an engine.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Could someone explain why the NCE radio system has a remote and two giant black boxes? Remote is obvious, but what are the two boxes? And why does the "radio system" have a 10 A rating, when it doesn't even have a power supply?


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there anybody have seen or read about ESU Brand.
link: http://www.esu.eu/en/products/digitale-steuerung/

Their Ecos:
link: http://www.esu.eu/en/products/digit...cc-system/

Their LOKsound
Link:http://www.esu.eu/en/products/loksound/loksound-xl-v35/

I-touch Cab link:
http://www.touchcab.com/media/


If there is one out there, How can this be compared with ZIMO and NEC.

I am interested to know because I am in analog still and just starting on this Hobby. 
I like the You tube videos on European Locomotive. 
I am sure their are sound +motion decoder also for USA locomotive which I have 2 Mogul and tender.
I will understand on some that are already in the DCC system and converting to another Brand may result in Cost.

Thanks for any feedback,
Rudy


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so noob that I didn't even notice the smart a**'ness of your reply ! 

So you're recommending Digitrax, NCE, Zimo, Massoth. Someone else is saying MTS. You're recommedning against MTS? Are all these "DCC" compatible?


Here are my requirements:

No giant ugly boxes. 

Control three or four trains. Only a couple at a time, mostly for sidings.
Ability to park trains on sidings.
Support for a reverse loop.
Control lights, sounds, smoke on the train.
Not overly complex, I hate menus. 

Eventually get into controlling switches and signals.

Is anyone making an iPad,iPod Touch,iPhone DCC system? It's a shame to have to go out and buy yet another piece of glass when I have all these general purpose ones ready to go!


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Has anyone here ever seen or used TouchCab? 

Works with ECoS 50000, 50200 and Marklin Central Station 60212. No one has mentioned ECoS or Marklin in their DCC discussions previously? Is that stuff compatible with Zimo DCC?


It looks like an iPhone/iPod Touch DCC cab controller! Their demo video goes overboard. It's basically the best sync chuff video I've ever seen! 

1. Controlling DCC trains from iPhone 
2. Giant BR50 train 
3. Sync chuff smoke 
4. Smoke from the steam by the wheels too! (How'd they do that?) 
5. Check out 3:30! double header!


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By Chata86 on 13 Feb 2011 10:53 AM 
Has anyone here ever seen or used TouchCab? 

Works with ECoS 50000, 50200 and Marklin Central Station 60212. No one has mentioned ECoS or Marklin in their DCC discussions previously? Is that stuff compatible with Zimo DCC?


It looks like an iPhone/iPod Touch DCC cab controller! Their demo video goes overboard. It's basically the best sync chuff video I've ever seen! 

1. Controlling DCC trains from iPhone 
2. Giant BR50 train 
3. Sync chuff smoke 
4. Smoke from the steam by the wheels too! (How'd they do that?) 
5. Check out 3:30! double header! 



NOW, we're Talkin.... European are crazy about This... they still envy us in US about our Big Freight Locomotive
set up. I think... But I know they have the bells and whistles on the Latest gadgets in Train Models..


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I think a I-phone, I touch application could be nice as a "visitor's" cab, or if you don't have many demands - as in such it compares with simple cabs such as NCE, MTS, DiMax. I am personally more demanding (even on my phones) I like the combiantion of the color screen and a real physical keybord as in some of the phones as well as in DCC as demonstrated by ZIMO's MX32:









As far as the other questions:

2. This is gauge II (1:22.5) the Standard gauge equivalent to IIm (1:22.5 for meter gauge railroad). There fore true to scale it look gigantic compared to 1:29 or even 1:32.
3. Chuff synchronized smoke is a standard installtion utilzing modern smoke units (such as ProLine fan driven smoke unit in conjunction with TrueSound DCC by ZIMO). Take a look at our YourTube channel
Train-Li-USA on Youtube
4. This smoke output is done with a second smoke unit that is acvtivated together with the cylinder sound and its smoke is directed towards the cylinders.
5. Very impressive indded.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

A second pulse smoke unit? No wonder they're demoing this on the BR50! Sheesh. 

How much is the ZIMO MX32. I don't see it on your page. Is it actually released yet? I saw only a prototype on YouTube. Or it's not very popular. 
Also that's just the cab, what command station goes with that? Anything with ethernet/wifi so that I could run an iPhone to it for "guests"


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

"DCC" is a set of command protocols. It's standardized. All DCC systems use basically the same protocols. So any DCC system will operate any DCC equipped loco. I've found NCE to be very easy to use, and not menu intensive. Most of the time, it's "push this to go fast, push this to blow whistle." 

You can run DCC equipped trains with an Iphone, or an Android phone, but as I understand the DCC system has to be interfacing with a wireless network--the DCC system has to be "on the wireless net. . I'm not 100% sure how to do that, but Greg Elmassian's done it. There's an app called "Wi Throttle" (http://withrottle.com/WiThrottle/Home.html) that lets you do it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now here is a guy that want's his cake and eat it also. If you are the computer guy I think you are you should get this all figured out in a flash. As I mentioned money talks and you can buy a system as compicated as you want and have every bell and whitsle you want but then you got menu's so even tho you know how you still want ease. Then go for a lower price unit and still can do about what you want but a tad easier. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 13 Feb 2011 10:16 AM 
Could someone explain why the NCE radio system has a remote and two giant black boxes? Remote is obvious, but what are the two boxes? And why does the "radio system" have a 10 A rating, when it doesn't even have a power supply?



10 amps refers to the amount of current the system is able to supply to the rails. How much do you need? It depends on what you are doing. Some locos draw more current (amps) than others. A single motors LGB 0-4-0, pulling three short cars, draws much much less than a 12 wheel USAT modern diesel pulling 50 cars. Using lights and smoke and sound adds to the current draw. If you are running multiple big locos with lighted cars, and long trains on steep grades, you are going to need a lot of amperage. 10 amps means you can run more than 5 amps. 

The radio part of the radio system refers to the throttle--the throttle has a radio in it, so it can communicate with the two black boxes you are offended by. 


The two black boxes are 

A: a "command station" with the computer control necessary to run the thing. The NCE command station can put out 5 amps
B: a "booster," which ups the amperage to ten amps.

You also need a "power supply" which converts the AC from your wall to DC


You can hide the boxes anywhere, but you need them. 


You might be able to get away with the 5 amp system, at least at first. Then you'd only have one black box. But you might also find that if you run a lot of trains at once, the overload brake will trip and they'll stall. If I were you, I'd try the NCE 5 amp system first, and add on as needed, The Zimo stuff is highly sophisticated and gets good reviews. I've never tried it. Have not tried the ESU system either


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Regarding to your orignal question. What's the transformer name and how many Amps. You might be able to use it as your DC source for the DCC command station.

The MX32 will operate together with the MX10 (unfortuantely not out yet). The MX10 is a 8/12A command station. My expected starter kit price is 995 (handheld and command station - wireless).

The MX32 is not listed on my website becasue I just got it and I will have to add the unit onto the web site. MX10 is not lsited yet because it is not released yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday I took my NCE to a "club" meet. Hooked up my NCE to the rails and ran trains... 

Then connected the computer to the NCE unit. The computer was on a typical home wireless network. 

I ran JMRI... that allows you to do all kinds of stuff, programming CV's, downloading all CV's from a loco, and also running a window that has a throttle. 

Then I clicked the box "start WiThrottle" server.... 

Then we ran WiThrottle on an iPhone, and controlled the train. Then we ran the same program on an iPad and ran another train. A friend had an "android" phone and we ran "Engine Driver" on that phone and controlled another train. 

These "throttles" do the basic stuff, select loco, control speed and direction and also functions. 

No big deal, all the software is free, and JMRI connects to most major DCC systems. 

Of course when you want to do other stuff, like consisting, or single button to set momentum, you want a "real" throttle. 

Simple, easy. Have not run the Touch Cab software, but it obviously does the same thing. 

Greg


----------



## TouchCab (Feb 28, 2011)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 13 Feb 2011 11:22 AM 
Posted By Chata86 on 13 Feb 2011 10:53 AM 
Has anyone here ever seen or used TouchCab? 

Works with ECoS 50000, 50200 and Marklin Central Station 60212. No one has mentioned ECoS or Marklin in their DCC discussions previously? Is that stuff compatible with Zimo DCC?


It looks like an iPhone/iPod Touch DCC cab controller! Their demo video goes overboard. It's basically the best sync chuff video I've ever seen! 

1. Controlling DCC trains from iPhone 
2. Giant BR50 train 
3. Sync chuff smoke 
4. Smoke from the steam by the wheels too! (How'd they do that?) 
5. Check out 3:30! double header! 



NOW, we're Talkin.... European are crazy about This... they still envy us in US about our Big Freight Locomotive
set up. I think... But I know they have the bells and whistles on the Latest gadgets in Train Models..
Hello.

My name is Jens Vesterdahl, I am from Denmark and I am the author of TouchCab, and I am also the proud owner of one the BR50s in the YouTube video. 
If you have any questions about TouchCab, fire away ...

As for the video - I for one like large steamers, including the US types, but the German engines are great too. The model(s) in the video are from the German manufacturer KM1 Modellbau, and they are straight out of the box. The smoke unit holds 20ml of fluid which is enough for 40 mins of operation (that's if you don't use the steam valves in my experience). The unit is fed from the smokestack with steam and smoke switched on and off by DCC functions.
The BR50 is more or less identical to the largest Danish steamers - the N class - which was a series of 10 locos of a cheaper wartime version called BR50üK. This was made prior to the totally stripped wartime version, the BR52.
I am planning to convert my BR50 to an N-class eventually.
After 40 years of H0 I have now switched to gauge 1 and I have sold most of my H0 rolling stock (I kept the steamers) to buy the BR50. I don't regret it.

If you are a beginner and you are in the market for a new system, here is my advice:

1) Choose DCC.
2) If you are planning to operate at home and only there, pick any system that makes you feel comfortable. 
3) If there is an odd chance that maybe you would like to join a local club, visit the club and see if you can try their gear. Maybe it would be an idea to buy the same system as the club.
4) If you think you may want to connect a computer to the layout eventually, make sure that the system you pick has a decent connection. I would recommend at least a USB connection. Serial links are so yesterday, and from professional experience I know they can be a pain.
5) Make sure you pick a system which can be expanded. Trust me - once you go digital, you will not look back. 

My two cents worth.

The ECoS and Märklin systems do not work with Zimo, nor does TouchCab. As far as I know, the newest Zimo command station has a LAN connector, but it's not enabled yet.
However, the ECoS does have a so-called sniffer input, where you can connect the track signals from any other system. The ECoS then interprets the signals and matches loco commands to its own database and sends it own track signals to the actual track.
On a recent driver's weekend, we tried this setup with three club layouts combined. Two layouts are normally operated by ECoS and one by Zimo. By using this setup, all operators could use the handhelds they normally use, but unfortunately the ECoS did not like the Zimo system. Every time a loco was operated on the Zimo, the ECoS restarted or cut the track power or started a random locomotive. It was madness.
We knew this up front, so some of us got together before the event to track the error down. We learned that the ECoS for some reason did not like DCC command from the Zimo system, so when we disabled those and ran Motorola only from the Zimo, everything was fine ... until 10:30 on Saturday on the driver's weekend, where the error returned and stayed.
Bummer days!

We had a great time anyway, but we could not use the Zimo system. There is some work to do before we meet again. It should be possible.

Anyway, here is a video from the event - with a slight bias towards the BR50:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWK7ahL394 


Best regards
Jens


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Very interesting video Jen's thanks for posting. Anybody notice the sliding rather than rotating (turntable) for lack of a better term, it looks way simpler to build one of those where the engines once on the track you just slide the engine to the track of your choice, rather than rotation of a circle!! What you tink????? Regal 

I forsee this on my layout in the not too distant future!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's called a transfer table Jerry. 

Here's an HO one:










Greg


----------



## TouchCab (Feb 28, 2011)

It's called a transfer table. (Oops - Greg beat me to it).
In Denmark they have been used (and to a certain extent still are) on the workshop facilities in the larger cities where a turntable with a roundhouse would have been impractical due to limited space. 

Oh, and by the way - it was a National record for the size of a gauge 1 layout. Next time we expect it will be even larger with at least one more layout added ;-) 

Best regards 
Jens


----------



## stengertj (Feb 10, 2011)

I am in Chata86's boat, Axel will probably do my upgrades, the MX32 is a great system but I sure don't want to spend that much. So I have a few questions, that fall in line with the OP's question so I hope I am not hijacking the thread. 

If I have a MRC 10 amp DC transformer can it act as a power supply for a DCC system? If so what would I need? 

Would something like a Digitrax Zephyr Extra 3.0 Amp Starter Set be a good start, the only run for 169? 

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you could use a 10 amp DC transformer, although it might be not very good DC. Since you can buy a nice compact 10 amp regulated switcher for about $70, it's really not a major cost of the system. 

I would not buy a 3 amp system for LS DCC no matter how cheap it was. 

Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Greg, that's why we are now stocking a 10A regulated, transformerless power supply mathcing the ZIMO requirements for the MX10 or multiples thereof (Greg







). I feel transformer is so yesterday. This things are really great. And you need to be careful if the MRC 10AMP delvier truley 10A at 24V so a true 240 Watt (versus 240VA -diffrence discussed in other threads). For one the secondary sight of the MRC transfomrer would need to deliver true 24V AC with 11-12A on the AC side. Then you would have a potential if they used good regualtion (which I doubt) to achieve 10A at 24V.

Why? Because the regualtion takes engergy and you have to have at least 28V after the Bridge rectifier to have something for the regulator circuit to play with. You can stabilze 24V DC in 24V DC but only 20V or so give or take. And the transformer's operational charcterristics might also show signs of break in, which means 24AC under full load may only be 18V-20V..... 

These new transformerless power supplies are fantstic and we all know their application for years from the notebook market. The specs guarantee full 10A at 24V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, the NCE will do an honest 10 amps all day long, and will source up to 20 for a while (but cannot dissipate that much)... it's actually scary... but, Axel!!! MX10? parallel? 20 amps??? PLEASE tell me more. 

Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The "transformerless" power supplies still have a transformer. They first rectify the AC input to DC, then chop up the DC at high frequency, push THAT through a physically smaller and lighter transformer (which can be done because the AC frequency is not 60 Hz but maybe 200 kHz), rectify that and then regulate the output voltage by controlling the duty factor of the chopper. It is still just a regulated power supply.


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiya Jens,

This Is Rudy, I am a Fan of the Europen Locomotive. Thanks for making time to share your experience and the nice video. This is great stuff. I am sure
others will be curious on this new technology of DCC. I am still waiting when ESU and Zimo Stuff will land here in US soil. It seems to me that somebody are dragging 
their feet on the logistics of bringing out this new product here. I don't understand that you guys have it in Europe and we don't. Hopefully summer time we can see them
being available here for sale.
By curiosity, how much price is to buy those BR50. and you said they are made by KM1 Modellbau. 
can you send some leads where to buy them.


*The ECoS and Märklin systems do not work with Zimo, nor does TouchCab*---Do i understand that the use of I-touch (and not to mention steve Jobs' New realease I-Pad2) will not work with Ecos 50200 DCC system (colored model). What I am asking is does the ESU 50200 DCC sytem can not have the I-touch as its wireless controller to run locomotive.

Let me say this is another way. If the ESU 50200 DCC system will not work with I-touch, How do they show on You tube that they control the Movement of the Locomotive and feature Functions.
I maybe missing and not understanding on what all the Youtube videos being shown.


Best Regards,
Rudy


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By TouchCab on 28 Feb 2011 01:33 PM 
Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 13 Feb 2011 11:22 AM 
Posted By Chata86 on 13 Feb 2011 10:53 AM 
Has anyone here ever seen or used TouchCab? 

Works with ECoS 50000, 50200 and Marklin Central Station 60212. No one has mentioned ECoS or Marklin in their DCC discussions previously? Is that stuff compatible with Zimo DCC?


It looks like an iPhone/iPod Touch DCC cab controller! Their demo video goes overboard. It's basically the best sync chuff video I've ever seen! 

1. Controlling DCC trains from iPhone 
2. Giant BR50 train 
3. Sync chuff smoke 
4. Smoke from the steam by the wheels too! (How'd they do that?) 
5. Check out 3:30! double header! 



NOW, we're Talkin.... European are crazy about This... they still envy us in US about our Big Freight Locomotive
set up. I think... But I know they have the bells and whistles on the Latest gadgets in Train Models..
Hello.

My name is Jens Vesterdahl, I am from Denmark and I am the author of TouchCab, and I am also the proud owner of one the BR50s in the YouTube video. 
If you have any questions about TouchCab, fire away ...

As for the video - I for one like large steamers, including the US types, but the German engines are great too. The model(s) in the video are from the German manufacturer KM1 Modellbau, and they are straight out of the box. The smoke unit holds 20ml of fluid which is enough for 40 mins of operation (that's if you don't use the steam valves in my experience). The unit is fed from the smokestack with steam and smoke switched on and off by DCC functions.
The BR50 is more or less identical to the largest Danish steamers - the N class - which was a series of 10 locos of a cheaper wartime version called BR50üK. This was made prior to the totally stripped wartime version, the BR52.
I am planning to convert my BR50 to an N-class eventually.
After 40 years of H0 I have now switched to gauge 1 and I have sold most of my H0 rolling stock (I kept the steamers) to buy the BR50. I don't regret it.

If you are a beginner and you are in the market for a new system, here is my advice:

1) Choose DCC.
2) If you are planning to operate at home and only there, pick any system that makes you feel comfortable. 
3) If there is an odd chance that maybe you would like to join a local club, visit the club and see if you can try their gear. Maybe it would be an idea to buy the same system as the club.
4) If you think you may want to connect a computer to the layout eventually, make sure that the system you pick has a decent connection. I would recommend at least a USB connection. Serial links are so yesterday, and from professional experience I know they can be a pain.
5) Make sure you pick a system which can be expanded. Trust me - once you go digital, you will not look back. 

My two cents worth.

The ECoS and Märklin systems do not work with Zimo, nor does TouchCab. As far as I know, the newest Zimo command station has a LAN connector, but it's not enabled yet.
However, the ECoS does have a so-called sniffer input, where you can connect the track signals from any other system. The ECoS then interprets the signals and matches loco commands to its own database and sends it own track signals to the actual track.
On a recent driver's weekend, we tried this setup with three club layouts combined. Two layouts are normally operated by ECoS and one by Zimo. By using this setup, all operators could use the handhelds they normally use, but unfortunately the ECoS did not like the Zimo system. Every time a loco was operated on the Zimo, the ECoS restarted or cut the track power or started a random locomotive. It was madness.
We knew this up front, so some of us got together before the event to track the error down. We learned that the ECoS for some reason did not like DCC command from the Zimo system, so when we disabled those and ran Motorola only from the Zimo, everything was fine ... until 10:30 on Saturday on the driver's weekend, where the error returned and stayed.
Bummer days!

We had a great time anyway, but we could not use the Zimo system. There is some work to do before we meet again. It should be possible.

Anyway, here is a video from the event - with a slight bias towards the BR50:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWK7ahL394 


Best regards
Jens
Hiya Jens,

This Is Rudy, I am a Fan of the Europen Locomotive. Thanks for making time to share your experience and the nice video. This is great stuff. I am sure
others will be curious on this new technology of DCC. I am still waiting when ESU and Zimo Stuff will land here in US soil. It seems to me that somebody are dragging 
their feet on the logistics of bringing out this new product here. I don't understand that you guys have it in Europe and we don't. Hopefully summer time we can see them
being available here for sale.
By curiosity, how much price is to buy those BR50. and you said they are made by KM1 Modellbau. 
can you send some leads where to buy them.


*The ECoS and Märklin systems do not work with Zimo, nor does TouchCab*---Do i understand that the use of I-touch (and not to mention steve Jobs' New realease I-Pad2) will not work with Ecos 50200 DCC system (colored model). What I am asking is does the ESU 50200 DCC sytem can not have the I-touch as its wireless controller to run locomotive.

Let me say this is another way. If the ESU 50200 DCC system will not work with I-touch, How do they show on You tube that they control the Movement of the Locomotive and feature Functions.
I maybe missing and not understanding on what all the Youtube videos being shown.


Best Regards,
Rudy


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Many of the DCC systems have a computer interface. This allows to have software run on the PC which interfaces with the iSomething or Android or any other systems. That's how you get the controller function.


----------



## TouchCab (Feb 28, 2011)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 02 Mar 2011 09:42 PM 

[snip] 

By curiosity, how much price is to buy those BR50. and you said they are made by KM1 Modellbau.
can you send some leads where to buy them.


*The ECoS and Märklin systems do not work with Zimo, nor does TouchCab*---Do i understand that the use of I-touch (and not to mention steve Jobs' New realease I-Pad2) will not work with Ecos 50200 DCC system (colored model). What I am asking is does the ESU 50200 DCC sytem can not have the I-touch as its wireless controller to run locomotive.

Let me say this is another way. If the ESU 50200 DCC system will not work with I-touch, How do they show on You tube that they control the Movement of the Locomotive and feature Functions.
I maybe missing and not understanding on what all the Youtube videos being shown.

Hi Rudy

The BR50 is 2390,- EUR list price.
Just Google for KM1 Modellbau and you will find it.

TouchCab works with the ECoS 50000 (B/W) and the 50200 (Color) and with the Märklin CS1, but not with Zimo at this time.

Best regards
Jens


----------

